# mast info needed for Grumman 8' Dinghy



## GordonHawk (Aug 20, 2002)

Back intheearly 70's I went to the Marathon,NY boat yard where theymade the Grumman 8'Dinghy..dsigned I believe by Phillip Rhodes.. A few decades ago my mast was stolen.. for aluminum most likely.. I'd like to sail again.. but I can scarcely remember how it was rigged.. I need a mast height / layout... and perhaps boom info for this boat.. I've contacted a person in Marathon .. and he said there was no info there.. and he had never seen one... the company was sold a few times he said and each came in and took away what they wished.. I've contacted a big CT mast firm and they said they had no mast info on this boat.. I'm at a loss as to what to replace the old one with.. and what the new one might look like... I have the sail.. it is about 12' tall.. is there someone with an old brochure.. an old mast... the tracing of the mast hole in the front seat looks to have it be a 2"x2 1/4 " SECTION...Thanks ..Gordon


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

It might be hard to find any original drawings or photos. The rigging for dinghies is pretty basic. If you can post pictures of the boat and the sail, we might be able to tell you what you need and how to set it up.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

I believe that I have original literature on the Grumman dinghy. I had considered buying one for my first boat. As I recall Grumman made both an Aluminum Dinghy and also later marketed a glass one made by Pearson I believe. Is your boat glass or aluminum? If I have the literature and you send me your email address I should be able to scan and email you a copy or what I have. 

Jeff


----------



## Tartan34C (Nov 21, 2006)

Gordon,
If you have the sail why not sit in the boat and have someone measure how high the boom needs to be if it’s going to clear your head and then call Dwyer Aluminum Mast Co in CN and talk to them. You will know the height because the sails leach plus the clearance for the boom height is known and you know the size of the hole in the seat for the mast. You also know how long the boom needs to be because you know the length of the foot so don’t you have everything you need to figure this out? Dwyer can tell you how much you need to add for the clearance at the top and the end of the boom.
All the best,
Robert Gainer


----------



## GordonHawk (Aug 20, 2002)

Thanks Jeff.. looking foward to seeing the info

YesRobert...I was about to makeit up.. I'd called Dwyer ..and was suprised to hear they didn't have mast info on just anything that was made in production.. .. I can about figure everything you mentioned .. I don't think there was full clearance below the boom for those seated... it's been 25 years or better since it has felt sail..
Phillip Rhodes did a grand bit of work designing this dinghy and I would like to start any improvments with his great base.. thanks for the help... when I get a good design.. I'll surely be calling Dwyer again... to make it up for me..
Gordon


----------



## JEFFBBAY (May 10, 2009)

*Grumman Sailing Dinghy*

I Have A Complete Original Sailing Dinghy,looking To Find Out What It Is Worth And Sell It


----------



## VintageAluminum (Jun 22, 2009)

*Grumman Sailing Dinghy*

If you still have the dinghy, I am interested.

These have gotten a bit of a cult following--a small group of crazy's out there who want what's no longer made and is in short supply!

I would suggest a fair price would be what a new, high quality similar unit would go for and use that as a starting point. I don't know of anyone building aluminum dinghy's...I think Grumman still makes a sailing rig for one of their canoes, so that might be a frame of reference.

I know some about old high quality aluminum runabouts that have a similar following. (Sorry...I know sailors and powerboaters typically don't mix so no quips about that!). Lesser quality, non-complete units bring $500-1,000 and complete units of high quality bring up to $2,000. In excellent condition with good wood and nice sail, mast and rigging I think you have a pretty unique setup.

Let me know via private reply if still available.

VintageAluminum


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Grumman sailing dinghy*

Wow, when it rains, it pours.... I too am about to sell my Grumman dinghy and was looking for a realistic asking price. It was totally re-done last year, the entire hull epoxy primed and painted with awlgrip.... replaced all the fasteners with original aircraft high temp lock nuts and stainless screws, new high density keel. Gunter rig is still mill finished and sails are a 4 on a 10 scale, all original.... and sails great with my son and I aboard at 270lbs total..... just getting a bit crowded now that he is getting older. Need to upgrade to a bigger boat for him to learn in.

Guess I can't post my email address here, so will have to get a couple other posts in .

Zach


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Gordon,
If your still out there, I will be happy to take pics and measurements for you if you still need to fab a rig for your dighy...

Zach


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

That is a really cool dinghy. I do see the size issue though. Even solo, I'm getting too old to scramble around the bottom of a dinghy.


----------



## VTSailor12 (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi there nacrazc, are you still looking for a reasonable selling price for your Grumman? A nice example of the dinghy alone (no rig) sold for $500 on Ebay just a few days ago. Amazing for a nearly 50 year old dinghy! Bob


----------



## JReineck (Nov 15, 2009)

*Rig plan for Grumman Dinghy*

Zach,

I have one of these dinghys that I have wanted to rig for sailing and would much appreciate any plans and info you can email to me. I have rowed her around alot and would like to sit back and ride for a change.

Thanks in advance, Jim


----------



## JReineck (Nov 15, 2009)

I am alos looking for info on rigging one of these sailing grummans. I would like any informationn anyone out there has.

Jim


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Jim, go to glenL.com and read the free online book, "rigging small boats"

"This book was originally published by Glen-L in 1973. It was reprinted six times, but was eventually discontinued. We have made this book available in response to inquiries from our builders. You are free to print this book for your own use. It cannot be used in any commercial application without written permission from Glen-L.com.

.....introduction

This book is a basic "how-to" guide for rigging modern single masted sailboats up to about 25' in length. Any person building his own small sailboat, buying a new boat, or one who already owns a boat and wants to replace or change the rig on his boat will find this book valuable. We have attempted to write the book so it can be easily understood by both the beginning sailor as well as the "old salts". However, if you are looking for a "how-to-sail" book, or a book on competition "tuning and racing", or a book on "sailing theory," then this is not the book for you. What is here is practical information on basic rigging and how to install it.

Rigging means putting the spars and related equipment in position so the boat is ready for sailing. Rigging also means these items as a functional unit once installed in the boat and made operational. Many terms used herein may sound strange to the beginner and appear to have no relation to the part they describe. Also, many of these terms have no similarity or counterparts to terms used on shore. Nevertheless, they are necessary to the business at hand. Important terms that you should know are initially noted in BOLD type and will be defined where they first appear, as well as in the glossary. Don't try to remember them all once, because after you see them a few times, you'll be able to relate the term to the function, and soon it will become second nature.

The book is arranged in a logical sequence. PART I concerns mainly the definition and function of the various equipment used in rigging. PART II is the practical "how-to" section on rigging sailboats. All illustrations are noted by a "Figure number", the first number listed referring to the chapter. With the basic information presented, we think you will be able to completely outfit and rig your sailboat with ease and confidence. We have purposely limited the scope of this book so as not to overwhelm the beginner, and yet provide useful information to the large majority of small boat sailors; those who sail the modern rigged boats under 25' in length."


----------



## Imafrayedknot (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: Grumman sailing dinghy*



nacrazc said:


> Wow, when it rains, it pours.... I too am about to sell my Grumman dinghy and was looking for a realistic asking price. It was totally re-done last year, the entire hull epoxy primed and painted with awlgrip.... replaced all the fasteners with original aircraft high temp lock nuts and stainless screws, new high density keel. Gunter rig is still mill finished and sails are a 4 on a 10 scale, all original.... and sails great with my son and I aboard at 270lbs total..... just getting a bit crowded now that he is getting older. Need to upgrade to a bigger boat for him to learn in.
> 
> Guess I can't post my email address here, so will have to get a couple other posts in .
> 
> Zach


I have an aluminum dingy by Grumann, but it needs some repair. What happened to yours? I would be interested in buying one again.


----------



## Imafrayedknot (Mar 29, 2012)

VTSailor12 said:


> Hi there nacrazc, are you still looking for a reasonable selling price for your Grumman? A nice example of the dinghy alone (no rig) sold for $500 on Ebay just a few days ago. Amazing for a nearly 50 year old dinghy! Bob


I am looking for a grumman dinghy. I refurbed one once and made up a sailing rig for her but I'd like to try again. Anyone know where to find one?
Bruce


----------



## 425sailboat (Apr 22, 2010)

*Re: Grumman sailing dinghy*



nacrazc said:


> Wow, when it rains, it pours.... I too am about to sell my Grumman dinghy and was looking for a realistic asking price. It was totally re-done last year, the entire hull epoxy primed and painted with awlgrip.... replaced all the fasteners with original aircraft high temp lock nuts and stainless screws, new high density keel. Gunter rig is still mill finished and sails are a 4 on a 10 scale, all original.... and sails great with my son and I aboard at 270lbs total..... just getting a bit crowded now that he is getting older. Need to upgrade to a bigger boat for him to learn in.
> 
> Guess I can't post my email address here, so will have to get a couple other posts in .
> 
> Zach


I just bought a grumman 8' sailing dinghy without the sail,mast,boom,rudder,centerboard, or any info or brochure does anyone out there have any photos or info they can e-nail me? 
Thank You
[email protected]


----------



## ckrahmer (May 23, 2014)

Jeff_H said:


> I believe that I have original literature on the Grumman dinghy. I had considered buying one for my first boat. As I recall Grumman made both an Aluminum Dinghy and also later marketed a glass one made by Pearson I believe. Is your boat glass or aluminum? If I have the literature and you send me your email address I should be able to scan and email you a copy or what I have.
> 
> Jeff


Jeff H
I have lost the mast to my boat and would love to have a copy of the original Specs on the Grumman aluminum 8` sailing dinghy. If you or anyone out there still has them I would love to get them and have them re-fabricated.
best
Chad Krahmer


----------



## Fishman (May 7, 2015)

I have one of these also 103"-G-DR
Looking to sell. [email protected]
I called Gruman today and their old book didn't go back far enough.
This boat is from about 1954


----------



## Cdpapillon (Sep 3, 2018)

I just acquired my second Grumman dinghy. This one is a sailing version but lacks all the bits not permenantly attached to the boat (mast/rudder/daggerboard). I’m hoping that someone has an original rig and might be willing to help me with dimensions or even pictures.


----------



## Hudsonian (Apr 3, 2008)

It appears that this boat was equipped with a gunter rig. The rig was probably designed so that all three pieces of the rig -- the boom, the lower section of main, and the gaff (upper section of the main) can be stowed in the hull. I suspect that the two halves of the main are held together with two sets of parrels; one at the gunter jaws and the other further up the gaff. See the plans for sailing prams at Prams for some illustration. If you're unfamiliar with the gunter rig you might profit from looking at the Mirror Class website.

Grumman's sailing rig for canoes was also a gunter rig. I suspect that documentation of the canoe sailing rig is more available.

As I recall, a mast step is fitted in the dinghy. That should provide the mast diameter. If you 're lucky, Dwyer Aluminum Mast produces an appropriate section

Having built a sailing dinghy without plans, I assure you that you will save a lot of head scratching if you can get photos and dimensions or plans.


----------



## Cdpapillon (Sep 3, 2018)

I’m less concerned with the mast/sail than I am the rudder/ dagger board. I have 3 different factory sail rigs for Grumman canoes ( all different decades and thus different designs). One of them is a lateen but two are gunter rigs. I think the sail area might be a bit much for the little dinghy though. I’m leaning toward an Opti rig (I’ll just have to come up with a trustworthy foot to marry with the existing Grumman mast step. 

Sorry, bit of a ramble there. In short, I’m hoping someone has the original rudder and/or daggerboard. I’d like to get a better idea of the original design so that I can make as faithful a reproduction as possible. After all, anything worth doing is worth overdoing.


----------



## Hudsonian (Apr 3, 2008)

I was confused by the post title, " mast info needed for Grumman 8' Dinghy".


----------



## Cdpapillon (Sep 3, 2018)

Sorry about that Hudsonian. I guess I sorta hijacked the thread. This one seemed to have the most activity and enough talk of sailing that I was hopeful someone may have the info I’m looking for. 

On an unrelated note, I have a couple of original owners manuals for different Grumman canoe rigs and even some correspondence with the factory by the original owner of one of my boats. I’d be happy to share those around if anyone here could benefit from them. 

Apologies again for hijacking the thread.


----------



## drewmillikin (Aug 9, 2020)

Jeff_H said:


> I believe that I have original literature on the Grumman dinghy. I had considered buying one for my first boat. As I recall Grumman made both an Aluminum Dinghy and also later marketed a glass one made by Pearson I believe. Is your boat glass or aluminum? If I have the literature and you send me your email address I should be able to scan and email you a copy or what I have.
> 
> Jeff


Shot in the dark here but do you still have the literature? I just acquired one in great shape with the original sail and everything. I just need some help figuring out the rigging.


----------

